# Need Help deciding on which Sig P226R DAK!



## jbggungrips (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello to all,

I'm a new member from IL. I was hoping to get some feedback from the experts regarding the SIG P226R DAK 9mm pistol. I have a choice between 2. The difference appears to be in the frames. One frame is stamped "Made in Germany" with the SN: U 761 XXX. The other appears to be USA built as it carries the SN: UU 626XXX.

On another forum, I found information regarding the manufacture dates. The German frame is around 2006-Oct/06 Elite; the USA UU has a manufacture date of 2008-Jun/08 Navy-Railed.

I did read where the US Navy versions were not as good, however, I read the opposite as well. I will say the finish on the US pistols is not as smooth and glossy as the German frame.

The German frame pistol is in poorer condition than the US version. Mainly in the cosmetic appearance with a few more dings and scratches. The US version is in very good to excellent condition and is priced slightly higher.

Please advise me as this would be my 1st SIG. The pistol will be a weekend plinker and IF Illinois ever agrees to a CCW, I would consider carrying this daily.

What would you do?????

Best-

Jay


----------

